# The pencil test to check if your boobs are perky or saggy ?? myth / urban legend ??



## Barbie2 (Jun 2, 2016)

:wassatt:  What is this I read about it in shape magazine apparently you place a pencil under your boob  I guess as your lying down in bed and if the pencil falls off your boobs are perky if not it means that you have saggy boobs.Anyone know if this is a true test or if this is just nonsense ? I know I have big boobs so I'am not sure if I wanna know if they are in place or not lol :unsure2:  .


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jun 2, 2016)

I guess that would make sense lol. Mine stuck for a second and then fell off....I guess that just means I'm sweaty. xD


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 3, 2016)

I read about it too and wondered the same. I don't think I'm even going to try. I'm sure it would be an epic fail for me. Multiple years of breastfeeding and there is not much that can be done at this point. Don't think I need a pencil test to prove it.


----------



## Barbie2 (Jun 3, 2016)

Well maybe I was holding the pencil wrong I put the pencil sideways not straight down  and according to the test I have saggy boobs lol but I dont have any children and I'am in my 20s and not that old to have saggy boobs but whatever lol I do have big boobs I'am like around  a full C/D .My boobs used to be a B cup so I do know for a fact my boobs got naturally bigger over time just with age.Teenager yrs I had like no boobs in my 20s they grew or something happened I didnt gain that much weight.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't think I would have been able to past the test in my 20s either. lol


----------



## Barbie2 (Jun 3, 2016)

Reija said:


> I don't think I would have been able to past the test in my 20s either. lol


Yeah , I dont know I feel like their are different boob types not sizes but the way your boobs look.I dont have like implants / fake boobs so they dont look like sports illustrated models but at the same time their like big like that I dont know how to explain it lol.But I dont have saggy boobs like the girl from the  50 shades of grey movie either. I was just looking at victoria secret for sales lol anybody know when their semi annual sale is ? thats the only time I would ever buy their stuff I think its overpriced.I bought a dress online from VS once it was white it  turned out to be see through so I have to wear it as a cover up and it looked nothing like it did online.

June 7th is the semi annual sale ? I usually buy their clothing, and bikinis and cover ups and I shop online though and I dont shop in store.I never buy their PINK logo stuff I hate it.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 3, 2016)

I buy some VS stuff too sometimes. Some of their stuff is way over priced but with discounts it's not that bad.


----------



## Barbie2 (Jun 4, 2016)

Reija said:


> I buy some VS stuff too sometimes. Some of their stuff is way over priced but with discounts it's not that bad.


Yeah I dont really like their bras / swimwear honestly not because of the price but I just dont think the quality is that great it doesnt last too long either.I bought a bra from them one time and it smelled like VS perfume which wasnt a big deal but when I would wear it it would leak out like a liquid I guess it was like perfume they used in store spraying it around but it was a weird consistancy like argan oil it was really oily on your skin.I was like uh what the hell is that oily stuff coming out of my bra top ? I didnt bother to contact the company or anything but maybe I should have since that was  really weird.

Another time I bought a PINK hoodie zip up one time and it had VS on the back in rainbow colors with sequins or some decoration stuff and the pieces would fall off all the time.The Hoodie was at least 50 dollars so I was like really its that cheap of a product that pieces are falling off of it ?

I like sales just as much as the next person but I dont even think I will buy anything from them on the semi annual I have had bad experiences with VS merchandise.

I bought a bikini from them once too and it was okay but it just wasnt worth it.The bikini bottom was way too  sports illustrated / playboy it showed a lot of A** like I dont even know if it would have been legal for me to wear that on any beach  because it just revealed way too much skin  it was like wearing underwear from VS but in public.I see better swimwear available at other places.

And I bought VS makeup before dont ask me why this was a long time ago and the lipgloss tubes it was like a lipgloss / lipstick I dont think they sell the product anymore.But it had no lipstick inside of it I pushed it up and their was literally no color nothing inside the tube and I bought two of them I was like oh great that was a waste of  money .

The stock / inventory is very low to begin with so they sell out of pretty much anything worth buying and they never have my bra size apparently everyone has the same boobs as I do which makes no sense at all to me .

Plus when you send stuff back their they give you a really hard time about it and I would have  cursed a b**** out so I didnt bother returning it.You basically have to argue / debate with the woman who works there and its not even worth it.

But yeah not the best place to shop.Its also really bizarre to me how some women bring their bfs / husbands into the VS store with them I guess to ask advice on what to buy lol its like uh what the hell are men doing in the store I'am trying to try on bras here its a little inappropriate.Men do not need to go bra / lingerie shopping with women ever that should be an unwritten rule.Its really uncomfortable / ackward.


----------



## Stacy Enriquez (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't believe this. I have small boobs and I will probably not be able to hold the pencil


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2016)

I have always heard an alternate pencil test - standing up, you place a pencil under your boobs.  If it doesn't fall down, your boobs are saggy.


----------



## Barbie2 (Jun 14, 2016)

biancardi said:


> I have always heard an alternate pencil test - standing up, you place a pencil under your boobs.  If it doesn't fall down, your boobs are saggy.


Wouldnt the pencil always fall down though since your standing up regardless ? its gravity I guess lying down made more sense to me lol.I will try that one too.I tried it 9 times out of ten times the pencil would fall but I think it all depends on your posture like if you have your shoulders back and stand up straight the pencil pretty much always will fall down.Other times it stayed more in place for a little bit but fell When I was like slouched over and had bad posture I never stand up straight I'am just too tall for that.Yeah I dont know I feel like the  pencil has  more staying power if your boobs are bigger like sometimes I put the pencil directly under my boobs and my boob fat just kept it in place for like a few seconds then fell but I dont think I have saggy boobs I never thought they looked saggy or anything but oh well who cares anyways only pervs are looking at your boobs :glasses:  lol.


----------



## AdamSalvado (Jul 27, 2017)

LOL!!


----------

